# Call for embedded microcontroller projects for MAKE Magazine



## seanmichaelragan (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi folks!

Microchip Technology and MAKE Magazine are teaming up to bring you the Make: Halloween Contest 2009. If you've got a cool costume, haunt prop, or other Halloween-y project with an embedded microcontroller, we want to see it! The grand prize is $600 worth of Microchip Tech microcontroller stuff, and we're awarding first, second, and third runner-up prizes as well. And right now the entry pool is pretty small! Help us out! Win cool stuff! Get internet famous!

Full details at:

makezine.com/halloweencontest/

Thanks for your attention!

Cheers-
Sean Michael Ragan
[email protected]


----------

